# My Warren...



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello  i'm becki i'm a breeder and exhibitor of smoke pearl and sable rabbits (i also have a few dwarf lops and have recently got a lovely rex doe as a breeding prospect... and i obviously have lots of pets too) so i thought i'd introduce you to my gang....









*Moorcroft's Achilles*
A beautiful white smoke boy from my last litter, bred out of marrion and pip (a buck i bred but now owned by a friend) although he is unshowable because of his colour, he will become one of my main stud bucks next year  (i also have 3 of his sisters here with me...)









*Moorcroft's Apollo*
One of my old white boys, apollo is now retired and is bonded with magic and jovi 









*Bailey*
Bailey is my newest addition (he came home yesterday) and is a 3 year old fawn dwarf lop buck, a gorgeous boy, i bred his mum a long time ago (she was rather too old for this litter imo but whats done is done) so i'm very excited to have this boy back with me









*Bramble*
This is my beautiful bramble, my rescue lionhead doe, although she is shown from time to time , she's currently a single bun as she lost her partner a few months ago and hasnt taken to anyone else, she will be getting spayed in a few months then im hoping to be able to pair her with rocky and gerri









Possibly by fav pic of the year so far... *cassandra* (dark) and her brother *thor* (light whos in it twice...) showing off their binkies... two of the babies i kept back from minerva's litter to remus.









*Darcy* my gorgeous chocolate butterfly dwarf lop stud buck.









Freyja a young smoke pearl doe from marrion to pip (white buck owned by a friend but bred by me)









Gretl a lovely young fawn doe - daughter to darcy, she lives with posey









Heathcliff a black dwarf lop buck out of darcy, my current show buck









Jinxy a lovely lynx dwarf lop doe









Jovi my red mini satin buck, now neutered and living with apollo and magic









Magic a reitred smoke satin buck bred by me now living with apollo and jovi









Marrion a beautiful siamese smoke doe bred by me from saga (sadly no longer with us) and porthos









Minerva a stunning marten smoke doe, litter sister to marrion, these girls live together with two of their daughters (cassandra and pandora) and i'm hoping to add smokey to this group too









Misty is a lovely squirrel satin doe, part of a special breeding program to re-create the extinct squirrel breed









Nicodemus is a dark smoke buck (living with achilles) bred out of minerva and porthos









This is pandora a white doe out of marrion and pip









Porthos is a lovely stud buck bred by me (son of apollo) he's getting on a bit now, but is still being shown and doing reasonably well... which is quite an achievement for a fur breed









Posey is a lovely little choc tort butterfly dwarf lop doe bred out of darcy's sister she's currently living with gretl









Remus is a lovely smoke pearl stud buck bred by me out of smokey









Rocky (seal point) and his daughter gerri (sooty fawn) bonded pair of mini lops, just pets now as i no longer breed minis









Smokey my oldest girl at 8 is a lovely smoke pearl doe mother, grandmother and now great grandmother









This is Vala a marten smoke show doe bred out of marrion and pip who i'm running on









Fizzing Whizbee is my pet polish buck... here he is on a touch and feel table at an agricultural show telling people all about rabbits









Zyanya is a lovely marten sable doe (full sister to marrion and minerva but from a later litter) shes about 8 months old now









And heres zyanya again with princess my ermine rex doe, these two are my newest bonded pair, still keeping a close eye on them but all seems to be going well at the moment...









And to finnish off a bunch of bunnies... i love this shot, although it was taken a couple of months ago when the litters were still small... in it are marrion and minerva the smoke pearl does, as well as zyanya and princess and both marrion and minervas litters (9 weeks and 4 weeks respectively) ... smokey was in there somewhere but i cant see her in the pic lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Checkout the thread of the Rabbitless Rabbit Show - we would so love you to enter a photo of your wonderful binkying bunnies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Becki -waves-

As always gorgeous pics


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, what beautiful bunnies:001_wub:
I have a real soft spot for the smokes, sables & siamese buns


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow lots of very stunning bunnies


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, that is a stunning bunch of bunnies, I lost count though, how many?(without babies)  
I picked a favourite already, I love Vala 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Omigosh I'm in love with your bunnies! I'm seriously loving that mass binky shot! A-maz-ing! 

How many buns is that in total? Your rex is gorgeous, I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't pick a favourite out of that lot, they are all gorgeous, loving the Fizzing Whizbee name though.....perfect for a Polish!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

N'awww! Lovely buns.  xx


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks everyone  

how many? 28  and 2 that are heading to their new homes shortly and 2 that are currently here for their summer holidays

favourite? how on earth could i have a favourite... although minerva is very much a mummys girl she's the first for cuddles every morning and heathcliff is very demanding of attention


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

aww there all beautiful bunnies  couldnt imagine looking after so many lol great to see such lovely breeds (im not brilliant with rabbit breeds)


----------

